# Got Bird Dogs?



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just reading on the DWR website and saw that there is a "youth hunt" for pheasant and quail this coming Saturday, Oct. 13th. I have a 14 year old son and a 14 year old neighbor that I would like to take out, and was curious if anyone here would have a dog or two they would like to give an early workout before the actual season for us old guys opens. I would probably hunt in Utah County, unless you have would prefer we come closer to you. I have access to 40 acres of private property and if we didn't do well there, I have another spot in mind. Any takers, PM me. 

Thanks in advance!

HunterDavid


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry ! If I didnt still need to fill my cow tag this weekend, I would be your guy. The only condition would be to bring my 9yr old along .


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to Lefty for a fun time today! He offered to go out with us and we ended up seeing four or five roosters and a few hens. My boy didn't get one, but my neighbor's son did! His first!! Everyone had a great time. Thanks again Lefty! Thanks Guner as well. Hope you got a big fat one today!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hunter..... Good on you guys, glad you guys were able to GET one let alone see a few :shock: Ahhh for the good ole days, we had to walk to school in a blizzard, uphill both ways, but we did have some Pheasants.  :lol: of course one drumb stick had to feed a family of 5 and we were glad to have it ! :lol:


Seriously though, if you guys go again and want a dog, let me know, she's not the best but she gets the job done!


----------

